# Justin Bieber hat seinen Schulabschluss gemacht



## beachkini (3 Juli 2012)

​
Justin Bieber hat es geschafft! Der 18-Jährige hat seinen Abschluss gemacht und muss nun nicht mehr länger die Schulbank drücken.

Offiziell gab der Direktor der katholischen Highschool St. Michael in Justins Heimatort Stratford, Ontario, bekannt, dass sie stolz auf den Sänger und die 192 anderen Schüler seien, die erfolgreich ihren Abschluss erworben haben.

Allerdings drückte der viel beschäftigte Teenie-Star dafür nicht die Schulbank mit seinen Mitschülern, sondern absolvierte die Kurse online.

Und auch bei der Abschlussfeier am letzten Donnerstag machte er sich rar. Aber kein Wunder, er hat auch alle Hände voll zu tun, um sein neues Album “Believe“ zu promoten.

Auf Twitter kündigte er schon seine weitern Pläne an: “Bin nervös. Eine große Woche steht bevor. 'As Long As You Love Me' Videodreh." 

Als Nächstes steht für den Freund von Selena Gomez eine US- und Kanada-Tour an. Und auch die deutschen Fans dürfen sich freuen. Ab März 2013 stattet er erneut Deutschland einen Besuch ab.


----------



## Tittelelli (3 Juli 2012)

in welcher Schule war der? Baumschule oder Hilfsschule?


----------



## Q (3 Juli 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Grundschuldiplom happy09


----------



## tommie3 (4 Juli 2012)

Ist das so ein Schulabschluss wie die Doktortitel der Klitchkos?


----------



## gucky007 (29 Juli 2012)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Ist das so ein Schulabschluss wie die Doktortitel der Klitchkos?



Nehme an das ist ironisch gemeint. Denn die Klitschkos sind ja alles andere als dumm. Nehmen wir doch auch Bud Spencer als Beispiel, der hat auch einen Doktor gemacht. Oder Jodie Foster mit ihrem Abschluss in Literatur.

Nein im Ernst: die Teenstarlets könnten sich schon etwas mehr anstrengen in Sachen Ausbildung. Das kommt dann auch ihrer beruflichen Tätigkeit zugute. Denn wohin es führt, nur berühmt zu sein und sonst nicht viel, sieht man an Spear, Hilton und Co. Nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen.


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2012)

Jetzt kann er lesen !!!!

:d


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Aug. 2012)

jetzt kann er Fragen beantworten


----------



## MarkyMark (16 Aug. 2012)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> jetzt kann er Fragen beantworten



..auf Fragen, die ihm hoffentlich bald keiner mehr stellt


----------



## JayP (19 Aug. 2012)

ich weiß eigentlich garnicht wofür ein bieber eine schulabschluss braucht. 

Wichtig sind doch eigentlich nur die guten Zähne für nen Baumstamm oder so


----------



## MarkyMark (20 Aug. 2012)

JayP schrieb:


> ich weiß eigentlich garnicht wofür ein bieber eine schulabschluss braucht.



Für die Karriere danach 
Man braucht auch an einer Supermarktkasse durchaus Kenntnisse der Sprache und ein bißchen Rechnen ist auch nicht verkehrt. Selbst bei McD muss man Lesen, Schreiben und Rechnen können


----------

